# I am a perverse and unruly patient!



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

I am a perverse and unruly patient!

(Letters of John Newton)

I am bound to speak well of my Physician--He treats me with great tenderness, and bids me in due time to expect a perfect cure. I know too much of Him (though I know but little) to doubt either His skill or His promise.

It is true, I have suffered sad relapses since I have been under His care. Yet I confess, that the fault has not been His--but my own! *I am a perverse and unruly patient!* I have too often neglected His prescriptions, and broken the regimen He appoints me to observe. This perverseness, joined to the exceeding obstinacy of my disorders, would have caused me to be turned out as an incurable long ago--had I been under any other hand but His! Indeed--there is none like Him! When I have brought myself very low--He has still helped me. Blessed be His name--I am yet kept alive only by means of His perfect care.

Though His medicines are all beneficial--they are not all pleasant. Now and then He gives me a pleasant cordial; but I have many severe disorders, in which there is a needs-be for my frequently taking His bitter and unpalatable medicines!

We sometimes see published in the newspapers, acknowledgments of cures received. Methinks, if I were to publish my own case, that it would run something like this:

"I, John Newton, have long labored under a multitude of grievous disorders:
a fever of ungoverned passions,
a cancer of pride,
a frenzy of wild imaginations,
a severe lethargy, and
a deadly stroke!

In this deplorable situation, I suffered many things from many physicians, spent every penny I had--yet only grew worse and worse!

In this condition, Jesus, the Physician of souls, found me when I sought Him not. He undertook my recovery freely, without money and without price--these are His terms with all His patients! My fever is now abated, my senses are restored, my faculties are enlivened! In a word, I am a new man! And from His ability, His promise, and the experience of what He has already done--I have the fullest assurance that He will infallibly and perfectly heal me--and that I shall live forever as a monument of His power and grace!"


----------

